# Thread just for Dealers!



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thought it would be nice to see a thread where dealers that have some presence on Diyma can check in and introduce themselves (or employees). Name your shop, location, maybe brands, etc....... This could really help those members that are always looking for good help....A great foundation could start right here! 
I know I personally would really like to see just how many shop owners/dealers (and employees) are actually on here! 

If this has already been done...please point me in the direction, I couldnt find it. Really want to know how many dealers are present on here!


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm employed by Easy Way Electronics of Langdon, ND. This is a very quiet area of the country for car audio and video. The nearest store selling car audio that I'm aware of is an hour's drive away.

Easy Way Electronics
513 4th Avenue
Langdon, ND 58249
701-256-5123
Toll Free 888-613-1633

CDT Audio
Clarion
JBL
Precision Power
Metra
Massive Audio


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Malibu's Auto Center
121 SW 4th St
Moore, Ok 
73160
(405)799-6700

Focal
Kicker
Hybrid Audio
Diamond Audio
JVC 
Kenwood
Clifford


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> Malibu's Auto Center
> 121 SW 4th St
> Moore, Ok
> 73160
> ...



Exactly the type of answer I'm looking for! Thank you for posting.

keep em coming diyma!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

The Sound Factory
Knoxville, TN

Hybrid Audio
Memphis
Image Dynamics
JBL
Digital Designs


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome idea. Hope it can continue to become a valuable resource. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks! I hope so too! It think it could be?

Tnaudio.....thank you for your post as well!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Bump.....I know there is a HELL of a lot more then this!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Car Tunes Stereo Centers
Pontiac, MI
(We also have locations is Allen Park, Berkley, Roseville, Redford and Westland)


Arc Audio
Focal
Kicker
Alpine
Pioneer
RE Audio

Soon we will be carrying Wetsounds, also.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

TT Audio
Athens, Pa 18810
607-425-4805

Audison
Hertz
Connection
JBL
Hybrid Audio Technologies
Kenwood
Pioneer
Clarion
Compustar
Johnson Window Films


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Keep em' coming!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Keep em' coming ya'll


----------



## seductivesounds (Sep 5, 2008)

Seductive Sounds
500 Raleigh Ave, Unit 13
Oshawa, ON
L1H 3T2
http://www.seductivesounds.ca

Hybrid Audio
Arc Audio
Sundown Audio
Alpine
Clarion
Rockford Fosgate
Audiocontrol
Wirez
Compustar


----------



## speekas (Nov 16, 2009)

SpeakerAddict
Norwalk, ca

SpeakerAddict.com
ebay - winkasettie
amazon - speakeraddict

Mostly home & pro audio raw drivers & related accessories

Eminence
Faital Pro
B&C
18 Sound
Vifa
RCF
P-Audio
Harrison Labs (FMOD)
Precision Sound (PSP flared port tubes)
etc...

I'm rarely here so I might miss messages unless it's sending me notifications. We have much more available than what we have online

I have a bunch of pics on ampguts also (many stole from my old ebay listings with no credit) but I can't see them now that I have to pay for access... ;-)


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

C3 Customs
120 S. Alexander Dr Ste. 7
Baytown, TX

c3-customs.com

Clarion
Stetsom
Bravox 
DLS (home/car)
Morel (home/car)
Arc Audio
Second Skin
Batcap

Tru Audio
BSA Audio
Onkyo
Sony
Sherbourn


----------



## TCI-TUCK (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm just starting off on your basic installs and box design and building.

Tuck's Custom Installs
Cody WY
307-202-0332

Sign with Metra looking for more that don't want 10,000 first order. 
Small town one other shop here but doesn't offer much and charges too much in my opinion.
I've always wanted to start my own mobile audio shop so said f it and am getting it started. So any info in sign other manufacturer's with out cutting off both arms and legs would be appreciated.


----------



## Reilly (Nov 11, 2011)

Looney Tunez Car Audio

611 Clovis Ave
Clovis, Ca 93612
559-325-6354

Robert Reilly

TERM LAB, RTA, O-scope, other proper tools and services.


Focal
Hybrid Audio
Arc Audio
DD--Digital Designs
Addictive Audio
Compustar Pro
Pioneer, Kenwood, JVC, etc.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Reilly said:


> Looney Tunez Car Audio
> 
> 611 Clovis Ave
> Clovis, Ca 93612
> ...


Nice to see one of the few decent local shops checking in! I haven't used your shop personally, but have come in to talk a couple times. I do know Nick and Tim from SS pretty well though, and I know they would vouch for you.


----------



## junort (Jun 21, 2011)

It is great to see a Canadian representative. Is there any one in here that can make a recommendation for the Greater Toronto Area?


----------



## xxWarderxx (May 25, 2006)

Nice job Rex. What a great idea. I'll be bookmarking this thread for sure.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

High Desert Mobile Electronics
6204 2nd St NW, Unit B
Albuquerque NM 87107

Illusion Audio
Mosconi
Gladen Audio
Focal
Jehnert
JVC


----------



## seductivesounds (Sep 5, 2008)

junort said:


> It is great to see a Canadian representative. Is there any one in here that can make a recommendation for the Greater Toronto Area?


I'm in Oshawa, about a 20-30 minute drive from Scarborough Town Centre.


----------



## Mtgrooves (Dec 14, 2009)

Sound Pro 
7550 Shedhorn Dr 
Bozeman Mt 59718

Main Lines
Focal 
Mosconi 
Hertz 
Audison
JL Audio 
Rockford Fosgate 
Kenwood Excelon 
Sony GS


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

DAT Car Audio
3822 Northumberland Drive
Louisville, KY 40245

PHD
American Bass
Brax
Helix
JVC
Alpine
Rockford Fosgate
DEI


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

splaudiohz said:


> DAT Car Audio
> 3822 Northumberland Drive
> Louisville, KY 40245
> 
> ...


I understand that he has done right by you but really after seeing that he won't fix things when problems arise, you would still post for him in this thread.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

I' m the Manger and Install manager at:

East Coast Automotive Customs
203 East May Street
Winder, Ga. 30680 

Custom car audio & window tinting / 3 bays and full 18x20 wood shop 

Well we carry a full line of the following 

Alpine
Pioneer
JVC
Rockford Fosgate
Hybrid Audio 
American Bass
Polk Audio 
USA spec
Metra
Pac 
DEI


----------



## Maxwell725 (Apr 24, 2013)

Donnie Manager/Installer
City Furniture Electronics
10205 13th street 
Dawson Creek British Columbia (yes this place exists and no i don't ever see pace or joey)
CANADA 
V1G3W3
1-250-782-8988 (230)

We carry

JVC
Clarion
JBL
JL Audio
MTX (slowly phasing out)
Wirez
Harmon Kardon 
PAC
Scosche
Metra
Bassworx

we also do a lot of custom home theater work.
my fiberglassing work is still in the learning phase but hoping to offer it full time to customers in the new year.


----------



## georgerocco (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds on Wheels
12410 E. Indiana
Spokane Valley, WA 99216

German Maestro
Arc Audio
Helix
Kenwood
JVC
Alpine
Wirez
Stinger
DEI
Idatalink
Kicker


Question to other dealers...I am currently re arranging my sound room, and am looking to run the audio switcher from a tablet. I am having a hard time finding programs to do that. Any suggestions/help/telling me I'm nuts would be greatly appreciated!


----------

